# POE Introduction letter questions



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello,

I just received my POE Introduction letter for IEC a few days ago. The application processing time was a lot quicker than I expected only 10 days.

Whilst I'm very excited about this it has also raised some questions I'm confused about.

It says it is valid until this time next year. Am I understanding correctly this is not the actual validity of my IEC visa but just this letter of introduction validity? In that I have upto 12 months to enter Canada and then I will be issued my IEC visa at the point of entry?

As part of the application I was told if I intended to stay longer than 6 months I would need a medical exam and that CIC would send me information regarding this. However my permit has been approved and I have not received any communication from CIC about a medical exam. 

Am I safe to assume I do not need one after all?

My understanding is that IEC visa lasts for 2 years but this isn't written anywhere on the introduction letter other than permit validity until this time next year. Which i'm hoping is just the validity of the introduction letter itself and not my work permit.

Sorry if I seem a bit panicked but I had intended to save for a few more months before heading over to Canada and this introduction letter has left me more confused than anything.

Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

from what i could gather, and i am REALLY hoping my understanding is correct, the validity date shown only refers to the letter, so you need to enter Canada before that date to get the visa/permit. 

i am in the same boat with the medical question too, i am due to land in two weeks so will post back here how it all goes down.

my biggest worry is the proof of funds part, my banks wont give me a signed letter only a statement but i am not sure how that will work for me as the dates showing will be from the last statement period not any new info closer to my date of entry. some help on that would be great if anyone knows!


----------



## gomez (Jan 9, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> my biggest worry is the proof of funds part, my *banks wont give me a signed letter only a statement but* i am not sure how that will work for me as the dates showing will be from the last statement period not any new info closer to my date of entry. some help on that would be great if anyone knows!


Hey RhychelleW,

My bank gave me a signed 'statement of account' which stated my bank account balance at the day i requested it. I just walked into a branch and asked for one and they printed it for me in about 10 mins. Have you asked for that to you bank?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I only rang their customer sevice line to ask as there aren't many branches near me. I think ill have to try that though


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

just an update, my bank (St George) was unable to print me a statement for dates outside of the last statment period (from March to May) so printed a 'transaction listing' instead which states my current account balance as at todays date. do you think this will be sufficient? its signed, dated, on company letter head, and populated less than a week before my arrival date BUT it doesnt actually show my transaction history and i know this is usually looked at to see if any large sums of money are added suspiciously. i am freaking out as my bank couldnt do anything more for me than that. i have emailed CIC and the consulate in Sydney but doubt i will get a helpful response before i leave. any thoughts?


----------

